# Run program from one network computer on another



## sbussy89 (Aug 26, 2007)

I am on one of two computers connected to a network. I have a program on my computer that I want to run on the other computer. I know the IP address of the other computer. How can I run the program on the other computer?


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi sbussy89, does the following link help:
http://www.tutorialized.com/view/tutorial/Windows-Vista-How-to-share-files-and-folders/33684


----------



## sbussy89 (Aug 26, 2007)

Not quite... here is what I'm looking to do...

I have pc A and pc B. I want to do something on pc A to make an exe on pc A run on pc B


----------



## Osafo (May 2, 2009)

Run program from one network computer on another 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

